# Great to be here



## super-blt (Apr 7, 2011)

Hello I just came over from the MD forum after hearing about the transformation challange. Looks like a great forum, thanks for having me.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 7, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*super-blt* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Retroshaper (Apr 7, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forum homey.


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 8, 2011)

Welcome, we are super happy to have you.  Thanks for joining


----------



## cmack28 (Apr 9, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## elbkind (Apr 9, 2011)

hi


----------



## super-blt (Apr 9, 2011)

thanks everyone


----------



## mazdarx7 (Apr 9, 2011)

Welcome bro


----------



## ROCK STEADY (Apr 9, 2011)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Cynical (Apr 20, 2011)

Hello.


----------



## sudoe (Apr 22, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## mazdarx7 (Apr 22, 2011)

Welcome dude


----------



## Realist (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi there.


----------



## Darkcity (Apr 22, 2011)

good luck and welcome


----------



## eyeofdestiny (Apr 22, 2011)

welcome to IM


----------



## superman39 (Apr 23, 2011)

welcome to IM!


----------



## Danmaster06 (Apr 25, 2011)

welcome


----------



## CAIN (May 3, 2011)

Hey.


----------

